# Sandboxie - the safer way of browsing the interweb



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

Sandboxie is a sandbox-type isolation software for the Microsoft Windows operating system. It creates a "container" in which programs can be safely launched without modifying the host's OS.

Run your Web browser inside the sandbox and any incoming, unsolicited software (spyware, malware and the like) that you download, is trapped in the sandbox. Changes made to your list of Favorites or Bookmarks, hijacking of your preferred start page, new and unwanted icons on your desktop -- all these, and more, are trapped in and bound to the sandbox.

Sandboxie intercepts changes to both your files and registry settings, making it virtually impossible for any software to reach outside the sandbox.

Sandboxie traps cached browser items into the sandbox as a by-product of normal operation, so when you throw away the sandbox, all the history records and other side-effects of your browsing disappear as well.

By default, Sandboxie will prompt you for 'quick recovery' (meaning: moving items out of the sandbox to the default location) of downloads and IE favorites. If you're using FF or Opera and you don't want to loose newly added bookmarks when deleting the Sandbox, you may grant access for these programs in Sandbox > Default Box > Sandbox Settings > Applications > Web Browsers.

and of course you don't have to worry about privacy anymore, Sandboxie will add the 'stealth mode' to any browser. all cookies, history, forms, passwords, etc. will be automatically erased when deleting the sandbox.

Sandboxie is free for personal use.

http://www.sandboxie.com/

If you want to use Google's Chrome browser inside a sandbox, you'll have to change the default sandbox settings:

open sandboxie control and go to

sandbox > default box > sandbox settings > resource access > low-level access

check the box 'permit programs in this sandbox to load kernel mode drivers into the operating system'

And here's a little trick, that makes it even safer and will add to your convenience.

Modern systems have system memory in abundance, so let's install a RAM drive. I recommend Gavotte RAM Disk with GUI.

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/05/27/free-ramdisk-for-windows-vista-xp-2000-and-2003-server/

Run the program you downloaded and unzipped and click 'Install RAMdisk'.

Use the following settings:

Set the 'Disk Size' depending on your total system memory

total 512 MB / ram disk 64 MB
total 1024 MB / ram disk 128-256 MB
total 2048 MB / ram disk 256-512 MB

Choose the 'Drive Letter' ... e.g. Z:

Select the 'Media Type: Fixed Media

now click OK and a 'Success' message should appear, click OK again.

next open Sandboxie Control, go to Sandbox > Set Container Folder. choose the drive letter you just assigned to the RAM disk (e.g. Drive Z) and click OK ... done.

you may delete the previous sandbox container folder (e.g. C:\DefaultBox)

Now you'll never have to delete the sandbox, just restart the computer. Using the sandbox inside a RAM disk may also greatly improve the browser speed as all files are cached in the system memory and no longer on the rather slow hard disk.

Bid farewell to malware attacks and enjoy the safer way of surfing the internet.


----------

